# RG7321 vs. RG7421



## Hendog (Jul 18, 2013)

I just read a post on this forum stating that the RG7321 are considered "lower quality" than the RG7421.

The RG7321 has binding, a Gibraltar bridge (they certainly seem better than the bridge on the 7421), and a walnut strip on the neck.

To my eyes the RG7321 seems like a better cheap Ibanez 7 string. Before I buy the 321 I wanted to hear some opinions.

Thoughts?


----------



## AlexeyKo (Jul 18, 2013)

If i were you, i would buy 7421. Cause 421 could be also white, lol.


----------



## troyguitar (Jul 18, 2013)

It's confusing because Ibanez has recycled the model numbers RG7420 and RG7421. The original runs of those guitars were made in Japan and generally believed to be of higher quality than the 321 made in Korea then Indonesia. The current production RG7420 and RG7421 are both made in Indonesia though and are not the same guitars as the old ones


----------



## SDMFVan (Jul 18, 2013)

I'm not sure if this required another thread, but here's what I posted in the other one:

"I just got one of the new 7421's, and it's my opinion that the build quality is superior to the 7321's. All the 7321's I've come across have been pretty dead tonally (which is why I never bought one), but the 7421 is totally different. It's really loud acoustically, notes really ring out and have lots of sustain. I've owned Japanese 7421's and a 7620, and the MII 7421 is leaps and bounds closer to those than the 7321 (again, in my opinion)."


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jul 18, 2013)

I have a 2011 RG7321 and played one of the new RG7421's. While the 7321 is a solid instrument, the 7421 as far as build quality and sound is a little bit better. I'd say play both if given the chance and make your own judgment.


----------



## Phalanx (Jul 18, 2013)

I own an RG7321.

It's a fine instrument, but the pickups are pretty damn balls. I think if you upgraded the pickups it'd be great but if not, it isn't really that great.


----------



## Hendog (Jul 18, 2013)

As I said in my first post, I'm leaning to the RG7321 mainly because of the Gibraltar bridge (I like them alot) and the walnut strip in the neck. 

The RG7421 just seems like a plainer RG7321. But if most people on here agree that the RG7421 is a better guitar I will reconsider. 


ps- either way the pickups are being changed


----------



## rikomaru (Jul 18, 2013)

if you like the bridge and the binding doesn't turn you off, go for it. i think most people who opt for the 74 do so for 5 reasons.
1. binding rage (myself included)
2. prefer the flatmount bridge over the tom-like feel of the gibraltar
3. can be had in white (again, myself included)
4. just happened to play one they believe simply felt better
5. some sort of bandwagon syndrome?

as RT said, try both if you have the opportunity to do so. The individual guitars you play may not represent the model as a whole, but it's better than nothing at all, ya?

Happy hunting.


----------



## Shask (Jul 22, 2013)

I ran into my first new RG7421 today right after I dropped my RG7321 off for a fret leveling 



Maybe I am biased, but I felt like the RG7421 was a downgrade from the RG7321. I really like the 5 piece neck on the RG7321. I also like the binding. Both of those together make the neck feel more.... I dunno... nicer. The RG7421 neck reminded me of something you would find on a $119 sale special. It didn't feel bad or anything, but that was just my "10 second impression". The bridge I can take it or leave it. I like the Gibraltar on my guitar, but I could do the standard hardtail easily.


Then again, I love my RG7321. I upgraded the pickups right after I got it, and now I am having the frets done, nut done, and a pro setup. It is pretty awesome for what it is. Considering steel wooling the back of the neck next


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 22, 2013)

not all 7321`s are the same, there are variations in bodys and necks,pickups and in quality between years...


----------



## Metal-Box (Jul 22, 2013)

mr_rainmaker said:


> not all 7321`s are the same, there are variations in bodys and necks,pickups and in quality between years...



This is very true. My 2007 is different than my 2011, the 2011 being better, IMO.


----------



## mr_rainmaker (Jul 22, 2013)

Metal-Box said:


> This is very true. My 2007 is different than my 2011, the 2011 being better, IMO.




yep my 09 is beefier and heavier/rhythm's than my 11 which is lighter,smaller,but it more refined,with pretty darn good fretwork.


----------



## staytuned (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a 09' 7321 and I love it! I swapped out the pups, crunch lab and liquifire (bypassed volume and tone pots), and this thing is solid. The neck is AMAZING! I've also swithched my string gauges to .09 - .11 - .16 - .26 - .36 - .50 - .68,( i use ernie ball hybrid slinky 9-36 and the .50 and .68 are ernie ball single strings) and I absolutely love it! The playablity is great. Although Im sure the older 7421 are better in quality Ive never actually played one but I can vouch for the 7321. Im thinking a hipshot bridge and some quality tuners. maybe a white pickguard lol....


----------



## staytuned (Aug 7, 2013)

AlexeyKo said:


> If i were you, i would buy 7421. Cause 421 could be also white, lol.



Actually they are 7321's available in white. I wish I knew that before I bought mine.


----------



## staytuned (Aug 7, 2013)

AlexeyKo said:


> If i were you, i would buy 7421. Cause 421 could be also white, lol.



I wish I knew that before I bought mine.


----------



## Antiproduct (Aug 7, 2013)

Well, I had an old 7421 and just can say that this axe kills ! Really nice to play and the sound was even with stock pus fine.

But I have to mention, that the neck was a 7621 neck, which isn't uncommon as some of the 7421 got 7621 leftover necks

So, I would go with a old 7421 or a 7321 if you can't get one


----------



## HanShock (Aug 7, 2013)

hmm,stock pickups are really suck...


----------



## Given To Fly (Aug 7, 2013)

Frostod said:


> Well, I had an old 7421 and just can say that this axe kills ! Really nice to play and the sound was even with stock pus fine.
> 
> But I have to mention, that the neck was a 7621 neck, which isn't uncommon as some of the 7421 got 7621 leftover necks
> 
> So, I would go with a old 7421 or a 7321 if you can't get one



All the RG7421/7420's had RG7621/7620 neck's. Or another way of thinking about it is Ibanez only ever built RG7621/7620 necks, they just put them on the RG7421/7420's.


----------



## JustMac (Aug 7, 2013)

Where can I get one of them white ones in the UK? I saw nothing but 7421's everywhere 2 months ago, now I've got 400 quid and can't find one to save my life. All white +no binding = heaven.

You b*stards, I bet this forum alone bought them all


----------



## Antiproduct (Aug 7, 2013)

Given To Fly said:


> All the RG7421/7420's had RG7621/7620 neck's. Or another way of thinking about it is Ibanez only ever built RG7621/7620 necks, they just put them on the RG7421/7420's.



I saw some 7421 with all maple necks
...but can't swear that these were not swapped or somerhing, I can just tell you what I saw


----------



## 8stringthang (Sep 7, 2013)

took make things more complicated ibanezs website claims the new 7421 models have walnut necks in the decscripition info.......but they look maple to me


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Sep 7, 2013)

8stringthang said:


> took make things more complicated ibanezs website claims the new 7421 models have walnut necks in the decscripition info.......but they look maple to me



Walnut stripes in a maple neck, just like the 7321 IIRC


----------



## Shask (Sep 8, 2013)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Walnut stripes in a maple neck, just like the 7321 IIRC


The newer 7421 I saw did not have darker stripes in the neck like the 7321.


----------



## JosephAOI (Sep 8, 2013)

My 7321 is my favorite guitar. Better than 95% of guitars I've played in fact. Everyone, myself included, though thinks it's just a completely lucky one. It's the exact opposite of a lemon


----------



## wat (Sep 9, 2013)

JosephAOI said:


> My 7321 is my favorite guitar. Better than 95% of guitars I've played in fact. Everyone, myself included, though thinks it's just a completely lucky one. It's the exact opposite of a lemon




I have the same thing going on with my RG7321. I actually sold my RG7620 because the 321 blew it away in regards to sound/playability.

Too bad about that binding through


----------



## alen_ws (Sep 30, 2013)

I also have 7321 with a D-sonic in the bridge and this is how it sounds


----------

